
MIT Algorithm Promises to Show 3D Movies Without the Glasses - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/34011-mit-tech-3d-star-wars-glasses-free
======
DroidX86
This is promising news. Though I do feel that current 3d technology leaves a
lot to be desired. Personally I feel the next evolution in the the realm of
movie theaters would be VR.

